# Yellow rain water



## eminor (24 Jan 2022)

Hello, can i use rain water that have 60 ppm and a yellow tint in it ? Does that mean that there is ammonia in it ? thx


----------



## hypnogogia (24 Jan 2022)

eminor said:


> Hello, can i use rain water that have 60 ppm and a yellow tint in it ? Does that mean that there is ammonia in it ? thx


It means there’s something in it,  but it’s not possible to say what it is.  How did you collect it, where is it stored?


----------



## eminor (24 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> It means there’s something in it,  but it’s not possible to say what it is.  How did you collect it, where is it stored?


from concrete roof, stored in a plastic barrel


----------



## hypnogogia (24 Jan 2022)

eminor said:


> from concrete roof, stored in a plastic barrel


How clean is the roof? Any chance the water could be picking something up as it runs down?  I find that the first run off after an extensive dry period can be a little discoloured.  The other thing to check is that the guttering is clean and not got autumn leaves in it, or in the plastic barrel.  If in doubt check the water for nitrite and ammonia with a test.


----------



## eminor (24 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> How clean is the roof? Any chance the water could be picking something up as it runs down?  I find that the first run off after an extensive dry period can be a little discoloured.  The other thing to check is that the guttering is clean and not got autumn leaves in it, or in the plastic barrel.  If in doubt check the water for nitrite and ammonia with a test.


well the roof is 35 years old, there is some moss on it, i know there is no nitrite, that's ammonia that afraid me, the gutter is clean, could that be tanins ?

what if filter it with fine filter moss and active carbon ?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jan 2022)

Hi all,


eminor said:


> could that be tanins ?


Yes, tannins or plasticier from the barrel, if it is new and green or yellow plastic? If it isn't a new barrel? I wouldn't worry about using the water, if it is a new barrel? I'd pour the water away, until the water is clearer. If it is a just a slight tint? So that you can notice the water isn't clear? That is normal.

Our rain-water can be about 60 ppm TDS as well, mainly because it is all limestone here, but that is usually in the summer. At the moment it is ~30 microS, so about 20 ppm TDS.

cheers Darrel


----------



## eminor (24 Jan 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes, tannins or plasticier from the barrel, if it is new and green or yellow plastic? If it isn't a new barrel? I wouldn't worry about using the water, if it is a new barrel? I'd pour the water away, until the water is clearer. If it is a just a slight tint? So that you can notice the water isn't clear? That is normal.
> 
> ...


that's a classic blue barrel, not new, i actually used this barrel for rain on a small glass green house a few months ago, the water was crystal clear, i think it definitely comes from the roof I actually like the yellow tint, i just want to avoid ammonia and hardness =)

that's a little tint yes


----------



## shangman (24 Jan 2022)

When my rainwater is yellow it's always from dead leaves in the bottom. I recommend draining it, cleaning it and letting it refill and I think then it will be fine.

Saying that I've used yellow and brown water from my waterbutts and the water is fine, sometimes I like a tint. If there are creatures living in this water in spring/summer/autumn then I think it's fine.


----------

